# case ih 385 mfwd ?



## jd2650 (Oct 24, 2010)

I am looking at a case ih 385 4wd thats my in laws. I have run it quite a bit and it runs fine, but it seams to be a little weak when its first cranked. I have always run JD's so I'm not familiar with these. Once it runs for an hour or so it doesn't seem to be as bad, but engine still doesn't seem to open up like it should to me. It might just be me any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Does it have the proper therostate if any? Is the air and fuel filter clean?


----------



## jd2650 (Oct 24, 2010)

did you mean thermostat? If so I would think so but not 100% sure. I am sure the filter isn't too bad because they take good care of their equipment.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Could be the govenor or something like that. Maybe it just responds that way by design. Who knows.


----------

